# Help with ATI 3d running on Inspiron 5150 kernel 2.6.0-test4

## misc

Hello, I know ATI support has been covered a lot but I dont think what I'm going to ask has been covered. I have a Dell Insipron 5150. I needed to use the 2.6.0 kernel to get intel 852 chipset working together with the network card so I can get agpgart working too. Anyway...

After stuffing around for ages, I got it working kind of. I'm a bit confused as to what driver to use. There is the radeon driver, the fglrx driver, etc. So what I did to get it working was compile agpgart INTO the kernell, but disable DRM. However when I do an emerge xfree-drm, it always gave me compile errors and heard that xfree-drm doesnt work with the 2.6.0 kernel, and also heard to compile it in the kernel as it works. Haven't tried that yet. 

Anyway, after emerging the ati-3.2.5 drivers, amazingly enough, fglrx was built, and I got 3d support. However, when I run glxgears, I get a speed of about 1600 fps. Not bad, but others with a slower notebook and same card I saw were getting over 2000 fps. Why would that be? Is it because I havent emerged xfree-drm? 

Another thing, when I run tuxracer (woohoo! was good when I finally saw it run smoothly), it only runs in a small box in the center of the screen... althought I havent tried too hard to get that working properly.

So my XF86Config-4 file has the usual stuff, loads dbe, dri, glx and fglrx. Any tips would be great, thanks.

misc

----------

## misc

One other thing I forgot to mention, lsmod looks like this:

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 191108  - 

I thought that the "Used by" would show X was using it...

----------

## misc

Sorry just one more thing, I downloaded kernel 2.6.0-test4 from kernel.org - I didn't do it the Gentoo way of emerging it. Would this cause compile errors on some things like xfree-drm and other misc packages (alsa for example) ?

----------

## Wedge_

This may help. 

 *misc wrote:*   

> Sorry just one more thing, I downloaded kernel 2.6.0-test4 from kernel.org - I didn't do it the Gentoo way of emerging it. Would this cause compile errors on some things like xfree-drm and other misc packages (alsa for example) ?

 

It shouldn't be any different than emerging it. xfree-drm won't compile against a 2.6 kernel IIRC, so don't worry about that. The same thing applies to the alsa-driver package, use the ALSA support in the kernel instead.

----------

## misc

Thanks for that, I just read a post before to use the built in driver for sound, which should work fine.

Anyway I compiled DRM into the kernel and used the 'radeon' driver in XF86Config-4 but it goes back to the slow ~200fps. And now I cant get it working how it was before heh.. I guess I'll just take DRM out of the kernel and emerge the ATI-Drivers version 1.3.x or whatever it is and use the fglrx module that comes with that, unless someone else knows how to get it working using the 2.6.0 DRM

----------

## misc

Well I've given up on 2.6.0, I'm going back to 2.4 kernel. Ive found the i852 patch but it doesnt want to patch the kernel.. ive tried the ac kernels and the same thing! ah frustrations.

----------

## nalin

im the guy who wrote the (poorly maintained) here  above

No problems here with 2.6.0textX and drm provided one modprobes radeon, dont ask why, I dont know, I assume XFree comes with radeon, but if the kernels version is loaded it overrides the former.  

That said, I get extremely ugly FPS (using glxgears ~200 for default window size, ~130 maximized), and this problem seems to occur with every radeon driver I have tried (kernel ones, 2.4 with radeon-driver).  The result above is without any of the performance tweaks such as 2x agp, but I had all these enabled in the past (recently traded out hardware to resolve some screen and ac-adaptor issues) and the result wasnt particularly better.

----------

## nalin

edit: duplicateLast edited by nalin on Wed Oct 08, 2003 1:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

 *nalin wrote:*   

> im the guy who wrote the (poorly maintained) here  above
> 
> No problems here with 2.6.0textX and drm provided one modprobes radeon, dont ask why, I dont know, I assume XFree comes with radeon, but if the kernels version is loaded it overrides the former.  

 

According to his side, you only need to modprove the radeon driver for 2.4.x kernels.

I can attest to a working AGP driver compiled into a kernel - but I'm running a Compaq Presario 2100 with the IGP340M chipset

----------

## misc

Ok well, I'm going to try kernel 2.6 again - test5 is out and apparently thats a lot faster than the previous test4. I can live with it if it doesnt have accelerated support for now. I'm sure sometime down the track it will be supported, I'm sure it's even supported now but it's tricky to get going. All I need working is acpi, bcm net card and sound, thats all I care about at this stage.

----------

## misc

i mean, im going to try test6, not test5 heh.. thats the one thats meant to be faster than the previous.

----------

## UberLord

There is accelerated 3D support for IGP - but you have to patch XFree 4.3.99

Personally I don't need it RN so I'm gonna wait for 4.4.0  :Smile: 

----------

## misc

ohhh ok... yeah i dont really need it either, its only for tuxracer   :Laughing:  as long as the rest of the features work though.

----------

## nalin

ok this is wierd, made distclean and started over with the kernel to try and iron out problems with b44 driver (like my ethernet would not work)

I got it working and struck upon the idea of trying to fix other random annoyances, and tried a glxgears. ~2k fps now...as far as I know the only things that I have omitted from before are features dealing with pcmcia and a corresponding pcmcia card, and a lot of expirimental stuff that I like to freze my box with (such as cpufreq, sleep, random powersaving tweaks).  My XF86Config is identical to the last as are the modules im loading and the better part of any othe /etc files

Anyone know what can break b44 and kill radeon fps in one go?

anyway misc if your still having trouble and want my .config ill sell it to you real cheap...  :Laughing:   ok, ill part with it for free.

BTW you have any pcmcia working?

----------

## misc

That would be REALLY good if I could get your .config an XF86Config file! 

I haven't tried any pcmcia stuff, but as for your bcm not working, that's strange because all I done was just compile it and it worked as it comes standard with the 2.6 kernel. I am now using 2.4.0-test6.

----------

## nalin

As a relevant aside seems there are a few more changed settings then I mentioned, but this should narrow it down.  .config is the current (~2k fps) and ../.config is the original (~200fps):

```

diff .config ../.config

86c86

< # CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

---

> CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

90c90,93

< # CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

---

> CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

> CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

> CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

> CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

93a97

> CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

95c99

< # CONFIG_I8K is not set

---

> CONFIG_I8K=y

111,112c115,117

< # CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

< # CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

---

> CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

> CONFIG_PM_DISK=y

> CONFIG_PM_DISK_PARTITION="/dev/hdc5"

146c151,174

< # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

---

> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF=m

> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

> # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API=y

> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

>

> #

> # CPUFreq processor drivers

> #

> CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

> CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

> # CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

> # CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

> # CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

> # CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

> # CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

> # CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

> CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

> # CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

> # CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

168c196,201

< # CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

---

> CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

> CONFIG_YENTA=m

> CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

> # CONFIG_I82092 is not set

> # CONFIG_I82365 is not set

> # CONFIG_TCIC is not set

174c207,212

< # CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

---

> CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

> # CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

> # CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

> # CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

> # CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

> # CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

186c224

< # CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

---

> CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

196,201c234

< CONFIG_PARPORT=y

< CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

< # CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

< # CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

< # CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

< # CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

---

> # CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

220d252

< # CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

225c257,258

< # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

---

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

227c260,261

< # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

---

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

243a278

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

348,349d382

< # CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

< # CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

366a400,407

> # PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

> #

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

>

> #

374c415,417

< # CONFIG_MD is not set

---

> CONFIG_MD=y

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM is not set

384c427

< CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

---

> CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

396c439

< CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

---

> CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

550,551c593,600

< # CONFIG_PLIP is not set

< # CONFIG_PPP is not set

---

> CONFIG_PPP=m

> # CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

> # CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

> # CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC is not set

> # CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

> # CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

> # CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

> # CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

557c606,638

< # CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

---

> CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

>

> #

> # Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

> #

> # CONFIG_STRIP is not set

> # CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

> # CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

>

> #

> # Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

> #

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

>

> #

> # Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

> #

> # CONFIG_AIRO is not set

> CONFIG_HERMES=m

> CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

> CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

> CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

>

> #

> # Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

> #

> CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

> # CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL is not set

> # CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

> CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

572a654,658

> # PCMCIA network device support

> #

> # CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

>

> #

629d714

< # CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

666,668d750

< # CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

< # CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

< # CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

684c766,770

< # CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

---

> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

688a775

> CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

691,693d777

< # CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

< # CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

< # CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

720d803

< CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR=m

761c844

< CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

---

> # CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

765c848

< # CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X is not set

---

> CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X=y

791c874

< # CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

---

> CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

793a877,881

>

> #

> # PCMCIA character devices

> #

> # CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

813c901

< CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

---

> CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

817c905

< CONFIG_JBD=m

---

> CONFIG_JBD=y

884,885c972,973

< # CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

< # CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

---

> CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

> CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

889a978

> CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

893c982,983

< # CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

---

> CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

> # CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

904a995

> CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

971,976c1062,1063

< CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

< # CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

< CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

< CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

< CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

< CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

---

> # CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

> # CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL is not set

985d1071

< # CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

1052a1139,1144

> # PCMCIA devices

> #

> # CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

> # CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set

>

> #

1074c1166

< # CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

---

> CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

1102c1194

< # CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

---

> CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

1144d1235

< # CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

1172c1263,1266

< # CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

---

> CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

> CONFIG_X86_EXTRA_IRQS=y

> CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

> CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

1182c1276,1292

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

```

----------

## misc

The kernel doesn't come with an original .config file though...

----------

## misc

Oh I see, you mean you do make menuconfig then save it, that .config file?

----------

## nalin

 *misc wrote:*   

> The kernel doesn't come with an original .config file though...

 

sorry that might have been useful huh...I was trying more to figure out why the first was broken...

EDIT:

for 2.6.0test6 and some of the hardware on the inspiron 5150

specifics for reiserfs and some other relative oddities...

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI_HT=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_TCQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

CONFIG_B44=m

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDDLER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELV=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=m

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

```

Last edited by nalin on Wed Oct 08, 2003 4:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nalin

 *misc wrote:*   

> That would be REALLY good if I could get your .config an XF86Config file! 
> 
> 

 

heres XF86config

```

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

    Load   "synaptics"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "inspiron"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "synaptics"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

    Option "Protocol" "event"

    Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option "BottomEdge" "1800"

    Option "TopEdge" "3900"

    Option "FingerLow" "25" 

    Option "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010" 

    #Option "Repeater" "/dev/ps2mouse"

    #Option "SHMConfig" "on"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x400"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1600 1280

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x400"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x400"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1152 900

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Additional notes:

I use the synaptics driver with evdev driver, theres a 2.6.0test0 howto on this that is current enough

AGP 2x and 4x write seem to lock X (and my fragile reiserfs partition does not care for this)

----------

## nalin

One final (random, offtopic) question here:

is make clean on the 2.6 series a necessary step, I had become accustomed to skipping this step and wondering if that could have fit into the whole mix

----------

## nalin

 *misc wrote:*   

> Oh I see, you mean you do make menuconfig then save it, that .config file?

 

To clarify here, 

../.config from above was a config customized for my system (originally was a .config but figured id save it elsewhere before I scrapped it)

./config was the result of make distclean, then lesser customization (omission of most expirimental stuff and non b44 networking stuff i.e. pcmcia and wireless care)

The diff was posted for comparison sake, I dont do anything which necessitates fps, more a pride thing here...lol, Im more interested in what is broken in the kernel or more likely what I had misconfigured that caused conflicts with b44 and fps (or perhaps the two or more such things)

----------

## misc

I asked this question a while ago actually but it was only related to 2.4 kernels, and apparently yes it is needed, not sure for the 2.6 kernels though.

Thanks for the config, I will try it and do a few changes (change bcm so its compiled in rather than a module) and I'll let you know how I go. 

Also, what driver do you use in your XF86Config file? I'm currently using "fglrx".

I'm off to lunch, I'll give it a go when I get back and let you know.

----------

## nalin

 *misc wrote:*   

> I asked this question a while ago actually but it was only related to 2.4 kernels, and apparently yes it is needed, not sure for the 2.6 kernels though.
> 
> Thanks for the config, I will try it and do a few changes (change bcm so its compiled in rather than a module) and I'll let you know how I go. 
> 
> Also, what driver do you use in your XF86Config file? I'm currently using "fglrx".
> ...

 

i use radeon (kernel radeon not builtin radeon, X starts either way as I explained above, so kernel radeon as module and explicit modprobe might be a better way to go)

----------

## misc

Everything works, eth works as well except I still can't use the radeon driver. I modprobe radeon and it inserts the module, but when i start X, the screen goes blank.. you can see it loading but it's just a blank screen so I have to revert back to the fglrx driver. Any suggestions?

----------

## nalin

I am assuming you made changes to XF86Config for radeon.  Perhaps copy my file and use it as a starting point, also post/look for error in /var/log/XF86* (im trying to tab it out but its not working).

If your using synaptics make sure you have the driver and a recent version of it (I had one from around the time of 2.6 and mouse was vertically backwards), if not get rid of the relevant config stuff.  Also if your adding anything to the file changing resolutions, or usb mouse too, or whatever, I would do a dry run before doing so.  Other then this obvious stuff I am clueless as to what could cause this.  (perhaps spacing in forum code tags too, try quoting the post and copy it from there)

Can you startx without modprobing radeon, i.e. with the native x radeon driver

----------

## misc

Ok if I change my X config to look like yours (I use the usb mouse and I have synoptics working so I didn't change any of that) then I actually get the screen loaded, but it goes all fuzzy and screws up. I thought the sync range may be out, as I was using a different one to yours but when I changed it the same, it still didn't work. Even after removing the radeon module from kernel, same thing.. it doesnt matter if i modprobe radeon or not, same thing happens.

My X log is as follows:

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 10 September 2003

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Oct  9 13:51:50 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "dell101"

(**) XKB: model: "dell101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/T

ype1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

           ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3580 card 1028,015f rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 8086,3584 card 1028,015f rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 8086,3585 card 1028,015f rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3581 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1028,015f rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1028,015f rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1028,015f rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,015f rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1028,015f rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1028,015f rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14f1,5422 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c66 card 1028,0149 rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1028,015f rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 1028,0001 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 104c,ac44 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:04:1: chip 104c,8029 card 1028,015f rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

     Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        [0] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x6000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:4:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0740 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] rev 2, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfcff0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfaff4000 - 0xfaff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfaffb800 - 0xfaffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfaff4000 - 0xfaff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfaffb800 - 0xfaffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfaff4000 - 0xfaff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfaffb800 - 0xfaffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 6.4.18

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.1 :Cool:  for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5963 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon M9+ 5968 (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 5969 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon M9+ 596A (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 596B (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfaff4000 - 0xfaff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfaffb800 - 0xfaffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfaff4000 - 0xfaff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfaffb800 - 0xfaffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [34] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   (II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c66)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe8000000

(--) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xfcff0000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

     [35] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Displays Detected: Monitor1--Type 2, Monitor2--Type 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 2

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: SHP                     

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1600x1200

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=19500

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1600x1200

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1600x1200 (pitch 1600)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1600x1200": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  160.00  1600 1664 1856 2112  1200 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"  160.00  640 1664 1856 2112  350 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"  160.00  640 1664 1856 2112  400 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"  160.00  720 1664 1856 2112  400 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"  160.00  640 1664 1856 2112  480 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  160.00  800 1664 1856 2112  600 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"  160.00  1024 1664 1856 2112  768 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  160.00  1152 1664 1856 2112  864 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  160.00  1280 1664 1856 2112  960 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  160.00  1280 1664 1856 2112  1024 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"  160.00  832 1664 1856 2112  624 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"  160.00  1152 1664 1856 2112  768 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1400x1050": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  160.00  1400 1664 1856 2112  1050 1201 1204 1250

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1600x1024": 160.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.8 kHz, 60.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1024"  160.00  1600 1664 1856 2112  1024 1201 1204 1250

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

 of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

           [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfaff4000 - 0xfaff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfaffb800 - 0xfaffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [16] -1 0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [19] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [20] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [21] 0  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [37] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [38] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x4000000)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe093b000

  (II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe093b000 to 0x4449c000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000201 [AGP 0x8086/0x3580; Card 0x1002/0x4c66]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0x4449e000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x4459f000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x445a0000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP texture map handle = 0xe0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP Texture map mapped at 0x447a0000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfcff0000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB AGP aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for AGP textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1600,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1200) to (1600,1202)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 6989

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0xeac000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1256000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 43008 kb for textures at offset 0x1600000

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1202)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 6983

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

   [3] -(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 9

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 5111808

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 160000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1600 hbeg: 1664 hend: 1856 httl: 2112

              vdsp: 1200 vbeg: 1201 vend: 1204 vttl: 1250 flags: -2147483648

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe093b000 at 0x4449c000

1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

And my XF86Config-4 is as follows:

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "dell101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50 - 90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "radeon"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 16

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

        Virtual     1600 1200

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

One other thing, I can't get DGA working with vmware... It's enabled and xdpyinfo says it's enabled but vmware doesn't pick it up.

Sorry for the long post btw! Should I enable ATI in the kernel? because I'm using pretty much the same as yours but you don't have ATI enabled under the char devices, but if you have 3d working then I guess it's not needed.

----------

## nalin

similar logs (i diffed em, only minor variations) but im missing:

```

> (II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

> GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 160000

> GetModeLine - hdsp: 1600 hbeg: 1664 hend: 1856 httl: 2112

>               vdsp: 1200 vbeg: 1201 vend: 1204 vttl: 1250 flags: -2147483648

> (II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

> (II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe093b000 at 0x4449c000

> 1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

```

I have no clue what the last line is but it looks kinda ugly

See I kinda screwed up here cause I emerged world last night and X was updated (incedently it broke gl support but theres a thread that fixes it) and my fps is back down (~1000 so not as bad as it was)

Anyway, i dont know what ATI is in the kernel, I do have the Radeon from the kernel compiled as a module which is modprobed on boot, I am not using the native xfree radeon (but dont think i freeze up if i do use it)

As far as hsync and vsync its but a guess on my part (I think the manual listed hsync range or one hsync value and I guessed at vsync)

In short, I dunno, for kicks Im gonna try to boot off the XFree86Config you posted and report the results.

----------

## nalin

no your config is fine, im using it now...

Incedentally it seems to resolve the slow frame rate I was having (or perhaps my lack of memory and lots of programs when I tested before)

```

nsingapu@takuan nsingapu $ glxgears

9619 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1923.800 FPS

9951 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1990.200 FPS

9953 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1990.600 FPS

9953 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1990.600 FPS

9947 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1989.400 FPS

Broken pipe

```

Let me reiterate this once more cause after your last post I am not sure I stated this clearly though I think I have mentioned it a few times.  I am not using Xfrees radon driver, I am using the one from 2.6.0test6 (and soon to be using the one from test7), and have:

charicter...->

	<*> /dev/agpgart

	<*> intel 440...

	[*] Direct Rendering...

	<M> ATI Radeon (and theres the ati...oh i see)

processor... ->

	[*] MTRR...

Then in modules.autoload is "radeon" (or it might be in /etc/modules.something/*.2.6 i forget about this one).  If i use the xfree readon I can startx but dri is not enabled

EDIT 10/10 - there are some things I have found that do lock up startx, including using agp speed or other "tweakish" flags in the ati guide (its not called the ati guide it graphics something or other, but deals only with ati and for 2.4)

and interestingly today managed by changing the screensaver to one of the opengl ones and changing its settings to render differently, but I think this is specific to the newer (in my opinion crappier as openGL was broken this morning) xfree

EDIT 10/10 - the locking above refers to hard locks where ctl-alt-backspace and ctl-alt-delete do not help and reiser does not like them too much.  Since you didd not specify I am assuming you got these kinda lockups

----------

## misc

Well! amazingly enough, when I emerge the latest ati drivers, (2.5.8 or whatever it is, something . :Cool:  it fixed the problem! although im only getting around ~1800 fps, still thats not bad. 

My main conern though was that it fixed my dga problem. I couldn't run any dga stuff as the dga test wouldnt run at all... and now vmware works so thats good!

Anyway I'm still determined to get the radeon driver to work, I'll play around with it when I get home and have some time. I'll let you know how I go.

----------

